# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Invalid file [avatar]

## Sirdiablo

Every time i try to upload an avatar, it keeps saying invalid file, the dimension is right the size is right, i even tried multiple sizes yet it keeps saying the same message, did some research on google, and it seems like, it's the website error.

pls fix this.

----------


## 1337pyro

did you try to host the image on an image hosting site and use the url to change your avatar?

can't add a profile picture, too.  :Frown:

----------


## Swum

I'd like to confirm that this is indeed a bug. I can't upload an avatar or profile picture either - the site returning a vBulletin error regardless of the dimensions of the image, size, or location (tried on imgur and tried uploading.) I would like to invite all members to try changing their profile picture, to make sure this is a true bug.

----------


## Sirdiablo

I am certainly sure this is a bug, i've done my research on the subject.

----------


## g0dshark

I am suffering from this as well

and i finally got enough rep to have an avatar D:

saddest of faces..

oh well.

----------


## Dirtpetit

I can confirm this. Had a lot of people who wanted my to change my avatar (WHO DOESN'T LIKE OLD LADIES WITH PERVERT FACES???), mostly as a joke but I decided to switch anyway.

Now when I removed it I can't seem to upload a new one.

Sorry for any spelling errors, writing this on my phone.

----------


## MouseMD

I can confirm this as well. I tried both uploading from PC and net, same error 'Invalid file'.

----------


## 1337pyro

i have to add, that the whole uploading feature does not work. i get an error when i try to attach a file to my thread...

----------


## Sirdiablo

Any respond from a freaking admin? fix your site, this thread is already 2 days out there, and not a single respond.

----------


## xervie

Also confirm this, i can't add avatar or profile picture.  :Frown:  been trying many different formats, sizes (Down to 5kb), upload from computer & trying with URL upload, nothing works. =/ it just says "Invalid File"

----------


## Zirnitra

Still no fix?

----------


## Sleena

Any news on fix?

----------


## reQuorter

Same problem here!

----------


## Tyranie909

And here I thought I was just retarded. I tried so many different formats and uploaded it to a webpage to hold the image and everything. Glad to see I haven't lost my mind yet.

----------


## lecroche

same issue here

----------


## leozeul

same issue here, fix pl3z

----------


## Thupkoi

what file extension are you using ?

----------


## Bisuone

same issue here guys, sigh

----------


## cloudstrife007

Yep same for me.

----------


## Ket

Please try to upload avatars now.

----------


## tyeeeee1

The problem with Avatars seems to have been fixed.

----------


## SoNET

uhmm here's a stupid question... HOW do I change my avatar? :3

----------


## KuRIoS

user cp
/closed

----------

